# Green River ABC, Swinging Bridge overnight parking prohibited



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

weird. I wonder what instigated that. And what the shuttle services are telling people. that said swallow is probably a better place to take out anyway. like you said, it's a been a bit since I've been down there, but seems like it's barely used.


----------



## fkn newf guy (8 mo ago)

Encouraging people to take free camp sites they dont need
when there is a perfectly good coral and space on the road seems utarded
but its in brolorado on a nwr
and maybe keeping the locals from trashin the infrastructure outta be a priority
cause it wasnt guides outfitters or recreationist that overloaded the bridge and broke it
it was a local good ole boy rancher and former Moffit county commissioner
who shouda know better


----------



## Pokitren (5 mo ago)

fkn newf guy said:


> Encouraging people to take free camp sites they dont need
> when there is a perfectly good coral and space on the road seems utarded
> but its in brolorado on a nwr
> and maybe keeping the locals from trashin the infrastructure outta be a priority
> ...


It looks like the authorities don't want campsites in unspecified locations so as not to litter the county.
This is just my opinion, I could be wrong


----------



## fkn newf guy (8 mo ago)

no the blm camp sites are there at swinging bridge and crook camp
which has the same signs and regs now
pull up your shuttle rig put out a chair or 2
maybe pitch a tent
you went from leaving an unauthorized shuttle vehicle
to camping possibly slightly unauthorized w/out the being occupied the 1st night
but nobody has been enforcing the 14 day limits, life vest regs or much of anything lately
doesnt really matter at crook its a big cg in the middle of nowhere that rareley if ever gets filled
but theres only 5 or 6 sites at swinging bridge and its only a mile or 2 of flat water past swallow
which is a smaller takeout lot and campable and been a junk show of shuttle vehicles
In the past some outfitters, there are no shuttle only companies operating out of DJ, have been licensed to work in the refuge and able to shuttle down there.
im not sure why a fair use of our federal lands is being discouraged in this manner


----------

